# New Catalan forum and moderator



## mkellogg

Everyone,

I'm pleased to announce that we now have a Catalan forum here on WordReference.   After seeing growing interest in the Other Languages forum, we have decided to give it its own forum where it can grow.

Also, I'm happy to add Ampurdan as a new moderator who will have specific responsibility over the forum.

I'm glad to have you with us Ampurdan, and always happy to open a new forum!

Mike


----------



## jester.

Congratulations 

Have fun


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Felicitats! *​


----------



## Henryk

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß, Ampurdan.


----------



## cuchuflete

A warm welcome to Ampurdan and the Catalan Forum!!

Now I have no excuse not to put some effort into learning that fine language.


----------



## Mei

Això és genial!!!!! Gràcies i moltes felicitats!!!!! 

This is great!!!! Thank you and congratulations!!!! 

Salut! 

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

Molt bona notícia! Felicitats, Ampurdan!

Very good news! Congratulations, Ampurdan!


----------



## betulina

Genial!!!!! No m'ho puc ni creure!!!! Moltíssimes gràcies i endavant!! Moltes felicitats, Ampurdan!!! 

Sooooo great!!!!!!! Thank you so much for such a good news!!  I can't believe it!!  

Ens hi veiem!! See you there!!


----------



## SweetMommaSue

Doncs, aprenem català! 

Feliçitats, Ampurdan!  

Sweet Momma Sue


----------



## Fernando

Congratulations, Ampurdan, and Catalan speakers.


----------



## belén

Qué bé!! Doncs ara a practicar les diverses varietats 

Na Betlem, s'al.loteta


----------



## Vanda

Oba! Nossa comunidade só aumenta.
Salut!


----------



## ILT

Congratulations to all the participants who made the opening of this new forum possible, and a warm welcome to Ampurdan as moderator!

Felicitats!!!!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Bon dia,

Congrats on the new Catalan Forum!


----------



## TrentinaNE

From one new mod to another:  congratulations, Ampurdan, and welcome!   

Elisabetta


----------



## ampurdan

Ei! Molt bé, molt bé, molt bé! M'omple d'orgull i satisfacció... Glückwunsche pa'to'l mundo (no, this is not idiomatic) i moltes gràcies. That's wonderful news! Ok, they aren't exactly news to me, but I'm as happy as though they were. Guys, come to your new home whenever you please: relax and have fun. We've got biscuits, cola, lemonade and some stuff for the grown-ups too.

(Oh! And welcome to this new guy... What's his name again? I hope he'll be up to it and that he won't let you down, he's got much to please you). EDIT - I meant "much to thank you" - This f... Freud!


----------



## anangelaway

Welcome Ampurdan!  Félicitations pour le forum catalan, génial !


----------



## elroy

*ألف ألف مبروك على افتتاح منتدى اللغة الكتلانية المثيرة*
*وأهلاً وسهلاً بك يا أمبوردان كعضو فريق المدراء*
  ​


----------



## Outsider

Fantastic! Moltes felicitats!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Felicitacions al novo foro del català i a l'Ampurdan.  Què be!!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Moltes felicitats a tots els català parlants de WR y a Ampurda!
(espero haber quedado bien...)


----------



## natasha2000

*¡Quina sorpresa més grata! **Acabo d'enterar-me de la notícia.*
*¡Moltes Felicitats, Ampurdan!

(Ahora sí que no tendré excusa para no aprenderlo )
*


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations - and have fun.


----------



## Whodunit

*Na, dann mal viel Spaß beim Moderieren und Helfen im neuen Forum, Ampurdan!*  ​


----------



## Jana337

Připojuji se se srdečným blahopřáním. 

Jana


----------



## Saoul

Welcome Ampurdan! I really look forward to working with you!


----------



## jazyk

Un motiu més per passar més temps aquí i menys temps amb els meus amics i familiars.


----------



## GoranBcn

Ja era hora! Moltes gràcies per donar-nos l'oportunitat de tenir un fòrum pels catalanoparlants i la gent que vol aprendre aquesta llengua. Felicitats, Ampurdan!

Goran


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Deco dere mi feliziti a "Ampurdan", i speso ki o foro ve boni!!


----------



## cherine

*Felicitats to all the Catalan speakers and learners *
*And welcome abord the Mod Team Ampurdan  *


----------



## panjabigator

Me alegre mucho que ahora haya un foro para los catalahablantes y los aprendizes, como yo!  

Otra cosita mas!  Se me ha matriculado en una clase de catala aqui!  Molt be para hacer preguntas!


----------



## Laia

Felicitats Ampurdan, i endavant!

No m'ho esperava pas! ^^ Estic contenta, tot i que ja no utilitzo el fòrum, crec que és una molt bona notícia!!

Salut!


----------



## zebedee

Moltes felicitats, Ampurdan.

Welcome to the team and I'm sure we'll all enjoy the new forum under your watchful eye...


----------



## robbie_SWE

It's so unfair  , but I guess that congratulations are at hand. 


*MOLTES FELICITATS!!!* ​ robbie​


----------



## Agnès E.

Bienvenue au nouveau forum et à son modérateur !


----------



## gemmita

Moltes gràcies a tothom qui colabora perque la nostra llengua segueixi endevant.

M'alegro molt de la notícia.


----------

